# how many liters can go in this fish tank



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

hello i have a fish tank that is 4ft long 1.5ft wide and 1ft deep i just wanted to know how many liters or gallons would this tank be/ hold can anybody help please. 
cheers


----------



## spend_day

169.9 litres


----------



## adsclarke

Hey,

48x18x12 is about 175 litres depending on how high you can actually fill it.


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

ok no problem i will just put 170 liters in to be on the safe side lol thanks for that peeps


----------



## xyra

TANGO THE CORN SNAKE said:


> ok no problem i will just put 170 liters in to be on the safe side lol thanks for that peeps


If you are measuring in the exact amount beware that the water contained will be lower because of decor, sand, rocks etc. Even the thickness of the glass will take up some of the volume.


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

yeah thanks for that got that covered cheers


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

could i ask how many fish could go in the tank aswell


----------



## adsclarke

What sort of fish do you want to keep? Tropical, marine?


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

Tropical Fish m8 but i would like yellow fish lol


----------



## AshMashMash

TANGO THE CORN SNAKE said:


> i would like yellow fish lol


Ohh, yellow fish! I know them. You can keep 23.4 yellow fish in that tank, exactly.


----------



## adsclarke

AshMashMash said:


> Ohh, yellow fish! I know them. You can keep 23.4 yellow fish in that tank, exactly.


LOL - I don't know much about yellow tropicals!

Stocking levels are always hard but the rule of thumb I've worked on...

If you have good filteration and add to your stock slowly and can keep your nitrates low through water changes and filteration then about 1" of tropical fish per 5 litres.


----------



## AshMashMash

adsclarke said:


> If you have good filteration and add to your stock slowly and can keep your nitrates low through water changes and filteration then about 1" of tropical fish per 5 litres.


I think the rule I remembered was for tropicals: 2" per gallon, and marine FO/FOWLR: 1" per 2 gallon. Like the reverse of each other. 

Works out about double yours though? :hmm:


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

could some one put a list of fish up that has some nice colours and that go good together that i could put in my tank and i am just a beginner i would like sharks red fined or silver sharks are these a good beginner fish


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Lol*



AshMashMash said:


> Ohh, yellow fish! I know them. You can keep 23.4 yellow fish in that tank, exactly.


very gud :2thumb:

Dan


----------



## Omerov1986

silver sharks would grow WAY to big for that tank


----------



## gibby

TANGO THE CORN SNAKE said:


> could some one put a list of fish up that has some nice colours and that go good together that i could put in my tank and i am just a beginner i would like sharks red fined or silver sharks are these a good beginner fish


 
if you want a shark id go for the ruby shark


----------



## gecko101

What about a 2.5ft long, 1.5 high, 1ft deep tank, how many lts or gallons


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

thanks for the help :2thumb:


----------



## xyra

gecko101 said:


> What about a 2.5ft long, 1.5 high, 1ft deep tank, how many lts or gallons


(30" x 18" x 12")/231 = 28 USgallons
or
(76cm x 45cm x 30cm)/1000 = 102 litres

Graham


----------

